

Solvate is simple outsourcing for startups - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/solvate

======
matthewer
I know the founder of this startup. She is awesome. I think their methodology
is smart when it comes to temporary talent. I would rather hire someone
connected to me via linked in rather than a random off elance or craigslist.

~~~
cschneid
I bet it's better than elance or craigslist, but how is it different than a
more traditional staffing agency? I've talked with other companies with models
similar to this, where you ask for semi-skilled talent, and they provide it
for a cost. Then they handle all the junk associated with employing somebody.

------
cschneid
So they're a staffing agency?

